# General > Motoring >  Wheel alignment

## wavy davy

I have an old 4x4 and am not happy with the handling of late. I'm told that I need the wheel alignment checked/adjusted, preferably with up to date laser kit. Any recommendations?

----------


## cullpacket

Thurso Tyre Centre does four wheel alignment

----------


## wavy davy

> Thurso Tyre Centre does four wheel alignment


Cheers for that.

----------

